# Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??



## Hansa-Fan (13. Januar 2009)

Moin,

hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit Plattfischangeln mit der Drop-Shot-Montage?#c Boot oder Seebrücke?
Wenn ja, wären einige Köder- bzw. Montagetipps nicht schlecht.


Petri Heil

Hansa-Fan


----------



## gluefix (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

Moi,
ist zwar kein eigentlichs Dropshot aber fast.Es gibt sogenannte Buttlöfel (speziell geformte Bleie um die 50-60g). Die werden als Nachläufermontage gefischt. Durch das langsame einholen und "zuppeln" hüpfen sie über den Grund und wirbeln den Sand auf. Das macht die Platten neugierig (weil Augenjäger !) und sie schnappen sich im "Spinnstop" den Nachläufer mit dem Wurm o.ä. . Hab das mal vor einigen Jahren in Travemünde von nem Anleger gemacht und echt einen Massenfang hingelegt. Es war damals um Ostern rum. Ich denke die Platten waren zu der Zeit eh gierig weil sie aus dem Laichgeschäft zurück kamen. Ist aber ne geile Sache wenn es beim einholen plötzlich in der Rutenspitze rappelt. Mann muss halt darauf achten langsam einzuholen und das Blei leicht hüpfen zu lassen. Und immer mal wieder eine kurze Pause (einige Sekunden). Mit richtiger Dropshotmontage müsste es ebenfalls so klappen, den Köder würde ich allerdings ziemlich weit unten in die Schnurr binden und vllt. einen 10 cm Seitenarm lassen.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

Moin Gluefix,

danke für Deine Antwort. Die Drop-Shot-Methode fasziniert mich und sollte verdammt noch mal auch auf Platte funzeln. Ist in ihrer Art des Bewegungsfischens ist sie ja auch nicht soweit vom Buttlöffel entfernt. Habe übrigens am Sonntag bei Sch....wetter auf'm Passagierkai in W'münde 'nen Versuch gestartet. 0 Fisch. #qIst aber nicht aussagekräftig, da auf Grund mit Wattwurm ebenfalls Ebbe war. Ich bleibe am Ball und werde es demnächst mal vom Boot aus versuchen.


Petri Heil
Achim


----------



## FischermanII (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

also ich vermute vom boot aus wirste da eher Erfolge auf Dorsch haben als auf Platte

aber Versuch macht kluch


----------



## gluefix (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

Der Butt ist im Moment eh weit draußen zum leichen. In Tmünde läuft es auch nicht, wie bei dir in Wmünde. Wie gesagt, April, Mai...dann zieht er wieder die Mündungen hoch. In der Brandung läufts jetzt eh mehr schlecht als Recht. Januar und Februar sind für Dorsch und Butt halt schei**. Die vögeln dann lieber im tiefen Wasser.


----------



## Ines (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

Ich hab's vom Boot probiert, nach einer Anweisung von Dänemark-Fahrern: den Haken 3cm über dem Blei direkt in die Schnur binden. Hat geklappt. Die Kliesche hing.


----------



## Waveman (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

Moin, habe letzten Sommer auf Fünen vom Belly Boat aus mit Wattis ge-drop-shottet. Das war echt Wahnsinn, leicht Spinnrute, geflochtene Schnur, 12 Gramm DS Blei und nur einen DS Haken ca 10-15 cm über dem Blei. Leicht gezupft und dann >>> Hammerbisse und super Drills, ua. einen so fetten Butt den habe ich mit der leichten Spinne nicht an die Oberfläche pumpen können. Mußte mit dem Dicken, wie mit nem Hund an der Leine, an Land paddeln und konnte ihn erst dort landen... Auf *jeden* Fall ausprobieren !!!!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

Das hört sich gut an. Nix mit toter Wattirute. Hast du den Haken direkt in die Schnur geknotet oder etwas Vorfach gelassen?


----------



## Waveman (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

Habe beide Varianten ausprobiert, fand aber dass ein kurzes Vorfach (10-15cm) fängiger war als direkt in die Hauptschnur gebunden. Fand ich dann auch irgendwie logischer, wenn man sich vorstellt, dass der Köder eingesogen wird. Aber ich denke da ist noch ne Menge Platz zum ausprobieren :q:q:q.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

Hast recht. Wenn man etwas Strömung hat oder nicht ankert und nur verdriftet, dann spielt das kaum eine Rolle. Ich probiers mal aus.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

Moin,

na denn mal ein Dankeschön für die Antworten. Werde auf jeden Fall die DS-Montage weiterprobieren. Werde aber wohl noch auf wärmeres Wetter warten.


Petri Heil


----------



## jtomit (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

Jupp, schließe mich Hansa-Fan an. Will im April wieder nach Fehmarn und werde es ausprobieren. Gruß Tomi


----------



## Waveman (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

Dann mal viel Spaß beim probieren, und haltet uns hier mal auf dem Laufenden ... :a

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Hansa-Fan (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*



Waveman schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Spaß beim probieren, und haltet uns hier mal auf dem Laufenden ... :a
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan




hallo stefan, werde ich gerne machen (auch bei misserfolgen), habe übrigens vor, keine offsethaken, sondern übliche butthaken zu nutzen, köder gulps (wattis), sollte doch eigentlich ausreichen, wenn man den haken direkt an die vorfachschnur knotet !? halte die horizintale stellung des hakens doch für besser!?


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

Offsethaken würde ich sowieso nicht benutzen. Weder zum normalen DS und noch weniger mit Wattis auf Platte. Mit normalen Haken oder Butthaken ist die Bissausbeute mit Sicherheit deutlich besser. Offsets sind nur bei Hängergefahr mit Gummiköder u.U. sinnvoll, aber selbst da reichlich überschätzt.


----------



## Köhlerjan (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*



Waveman schrieb:


> Habe beide Varianten ausprobiert, fand aber dass ein kurzes Vorfach (10-15cm) fängiger war als direkt in die Hauptschnur gebunden. Fand ich dann auch irgendwie logischer, wenn man sich vorstellt, dass der Köder eingesogen wird. Aber ich denke da ist noch ne Menge Platz zum ausprobieren :q:q:q.
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Moin,
was auch noch effektiv ist, man kann ein Seitenarm aus gedrehten Draht auf die Schnur ziehen. Der wippelt dann richtig schön mit. Da an der Öse ein 2 cm kurzes Vorfach mit Haken. Macht die Biester völlig irre. 
Gruß Jan


----------



## Quappenjäger (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

na drop shot auf platte???  ich weiss ja nicht aber ok platte sind augentiere ! im flachwasser gehen sie allem nach was schmackhaft aussieht! im tiefen mit ner leuchtperle garniert immer gut!! aber ist das drop shot auf platte nicht eher ne abwandlung vom naturköder angeln mit brandungsvorfach und leichten blei!! manchmal muss man der platte auch zeit geben ( den biss merkt man in der regel ) bis sie den köder intus hat was mit einer drop shot montage auf schwierigkeiten stößt!ich denke ne marktlücke wird das nicht werden!:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

Nee, nee, das funzt ja anders. Du hast dann sowas ähnliches wie eine Buttlöffelmontage. Vom BB fischt man dann annähernd vertikal über 6-8m tiefem Wasser. Der Witz ist vermutlich das auftocken des Gewichts, was immer kleine Sandwölkchen macht.

Mit Brandungsangeln hat das nix zu tun.


----------



## Quappenjäger (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

ich meinte übliches brandungsvorfach mit leichten blei vom kudder!! das schon seit der 90 er nen geheimtip!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

Ja das ist ja ne normale Montage. Ich meinte 2,10er 30g Spinnrute mit DS-Blei.


----------



## Quappenjäger (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

auf der ostsee is bald nix mehr normal!! schon als jugendlicher mit 40 g geangelt und reichlich erfolg gehabt!! aber warten wir mal auf die erfolge die hier gepostet werden!


----------



## Hansa-Fan (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Offsethaken würde ich sowieso nicht benutzen. Weder zum normalen DS und noch weniger mit Wattis auf Platte. Mit normalen Haken oder Butthaken ist die Bissausbeute mit Sicherheit deutlich besser. Offsets sind nur bei Hängergefahr mit Gummiköder u.U. sinnvoll, aber selbst da reichlich überschätzt.




du  bestätigst eigentlich auch meine meinung. habe einen großen teil meiner ds-vorfächer mit karpfenhaken (gamakatsu) bestückt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

Ich verwende beim DS überhaupt keine Spezialhaken mehr. Sehr leichte dünndrähtige 4-Haken finde ich optimal. Als ich anfangs dieses Spezialzeug verwendet habe, da hatte ich Aussteiger ohne Ende. Jetzt habe ich eine Quote von fast 100% und zwar ohne den ganzen Tüddelüt mit Spezial-DS-Rute und so einen Marketingquatsch.


----------



## xt10000 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Mit Drop-Shot auf Plattfisch??*

@ WAVEMAN 

Ich bin letzten Sommer nach Odense gezogen. Welche Strände kannst du auf Fünen zum Belly Boot angeln empfehlen?
Welche zum Plattfischangeln? Welche für Dorsch?

Gruß Ben


----------

